# Crash Tests?



## Balandar (Mar 23, 2005)

Are there any crash test results (NHTSA, etc) for the 04 or 05 goat? I haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

None around. Here's what was written about the parent car in Australia, the Holden Monaro:

"Safety

Although the VZ Monaro has not been tested under the ANCAP program the outgoing modelÍs four star rating is a good indicator of the cars integrity. Safety equipment includes four-wheel vented discs with ABS - now with BA (Brake Assist) and EBD (Electronic Brakeforce Distribution), traction control ? with less intrusive operation, dual front airbags, side airbags, front seatbelts with pre-tensioners, force limiters and webbing clamps, front seat active head restraints, seatbacks and anti-submarining ramps."

For the full poop, go to http://www.mynrma.com.au/monaro_cv8_05.asp -- although this is the only thing written about safety.

Of course, a lot of these features, like the vented discs and side airbags, didn't make it -- but, seriously, the two things that matter most are the build structure and seat belts. I checked the car and was very impressed with it. This cars weighs something like 3700 pounds -- and a good bit of that is due to the car's heavy gauge structure.


----------



## Sweetride01 (Nov 7, 2004)

"Protection from serious chest injury was marginal for the passanger" - ANCAP site. (Offset frontal test).

For this reason, and the fact that the GTO doesn't have the side airbags used in Australia, I will probably pass up on a GTO. There are too many H2s around these days.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Sweetride01 said:


> For this reason, and the fact that the GTO doesn't have the side airbags used in Australia, I will probably pass up on a GTO. There are too many H2s around these days.


*A good point, but 400lbs of torque got me around an a$$hole in a large SUV by using the emergency lane on the freeway after they cut me off with inches to spare in the fast lane.*


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Sweetride01 said:


> "Protection from serious chest injury was marginal for the passanger" - ANCAP site. (Offset frontal test).
> 
> For this reason, and the fact that the GTO doesn't have the side airbags used in Australia, I will probably pass up on a GTO. There are too many H2s around these days.


Let GM know! It isn't like they can't start including the system tomorrow - there is no work to do just include it in the configuration.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Sweetride01 said:


> "Protection from serious chest injury was marginal for the passanger" - ANCAP site. (Offset frontal test).
> 
> For this reason, and the fact that the GTO doesn't have the side airbags used in Australia, I will probably pass up on a GTO. There are too many H2s around these days.


Dude, if thats why you are going to pass on the GTO you never really wanted one in the first place. A GTO against a Hummer? You can find 100 times the number Freightliners to Hummers on the road, what are you going to drive to offer sufficient protection against one of those? Gimme a break.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Sweetride01 said:


> "Protection from serious chest injury was marginal for the passanger" - ANCAP site. (Offset frontal test).
> 
> For this reason, and the fact that the GTO doesn't have the side airbags used in Australia, I will probably pass up on a GTO. There are too many H2s around these days.


When I had the legend coupe we decided to trade it for a used volvo sedan. I found a S70 I liked at a local dealer. The dealer wanted my to buy a used S80 that was smoked in. Bottom line, they wanted 2k over retail book for thier very clean used S70 and offered me 2k under wholesale/trade book for my very clean used legend coupe. when i asked why the spread she said volvos had safety.....

We ended up with the aurora that was heavier. There are pictures of crushed 944s that the occupants walked away from. I showed one to an engineer from GM who said a current cavalier would not have crumpled in one area. That sold me on the Z28 that replaced my stolen porsche. but which would you rather be in during a collission, an old 944 or a new cavalier? I agree with your reasoing, but also think a lot of the cars are now meant to pass the test with flying colors instead of offering real world protection.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Let me just say FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE that the GTO holds up so ****ing well when being hit from any angle for the kind of car it is.

Even when you're being rammed up the ass by someone in a 3 ton tank (SUV) going 45-50mph... the goat makes it out very well.

Most of the people on here can tell you what I'm talking about


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Sweetride01 said:


> "Protection from serious chest injury was marginal for the passanger" - ANCAP site. (Offset frontal test).
> 
> For this reason, and the fact that the GTO doesn't have the side airbags used in Australia, I will probably pass up on a GTO. There are too many H2s around these days.


The best pieces of safety equipment a car can have are:

1. Safety Belts
2. A driver that knows what the hell they're doing.

Personally, I don't like air bags -- and am quite content with the GTO's two. Most accidents aren't of the major variety -- and air bags, more often than not, end up beating the crap out of your face and arms -- causing injuries that otherwise wouldn't have happened. 

You just have to assume everybody else drives like an idiot -- and be on guard at all times.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> You just have to assume everybody else drives like an idiot -- and be on guard at all times.


And Sweetride... living in Florida you should definately know how to drive while being on guards at all time. Otherwise you would have died in a horrible car accident long ago


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I was down in Disney City today. On the way back on 27 north, I was following a Mitsubishi Montero SUV. The car ahead of the SUV slowed a lot very quickly and turned to the right. Highway 27 is 4 lane. The mitsu driver was not paying enough attention and rearended the car ahead then swerved left the car behind and to the left of me nailed the side of the SUV. Somehow I was able to thread the needle between the car that got rearended and the suv. The passenger with me didn't think there was a foot between me and the car that got rearended. Probably less between me and the suv. 

Sure I got lucky, but I wasn't talking on the phone and had two hands on the wheel. When something happened I reacted without panic. The biggest safety device in any car is the driver. 

I hate airbags. In the two times I have been in an accident where the airbag deployed I was hurt by the airbag and would have otherwise been ok. I was stopped in a 90 Mustang rental car and a guy backed into me at 5-10 mph. The airbag blew my hand off the wheel and into my face breaking my nose. The second time I was driving 25 and hit a black car that rolled out of a driveway after being parked. The night was dark and rainy and it was around a tight corner. I broke my nose again, and left an imprint of my watch on my forehead. (no jokes, this is serious stuff) Neither time would I have had any injuries except for the ones caused by the darn airbag.

Seatbelts save lives, airbags save stupid people so they can procreate and make more stupid people. My .02.


----------



## Rotten Rat (Aug 17, 2005)

Gotta disagree, airbag saved my wife's life when (wearing her seatbelt) an older person in a 1 ton pickup made a left into her (On a two lane road, this older woman couldn't see if she was in the right lane) because the sun was in the other driver's eyes. The airbag severely sprained her wrist and the seatbelt broke her sternum (Sp?), but it prevented her head from smashing into the steering wheel at 45 mph.

Do they cause injuries? Yes. Can they be improved more? Yes. Are they beneficial for the most part? Yes. Are they there for morons who don't use seatbelts? No. The force of the airbag stopping the idiot from flying forward causes more damage. Maybe not more than smashing into the steering wheel/dash/front window, but damage none the less.


----------



## Sweetride01 (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree with Rotten Rat. Airbags, especially in side impacts, have been proven to lower deaths and serious injuries. Sure, you may get hurt by the deployment, but what would you rather - having your head smashed by a brush guard going 45mph into your skull, or having the side airbag providing some protection?

I drive a 1990 325iS here, in Tampa. Thats the 80's body design for those of you who don't know. It has 0 airbags. On checking the government frontal crash test rating, I find that my car has 1 star driver, 3 star passenger safety. The car weighs 2800lbs.
OK, I'm insane, right? YES! I am in a way a bit of a safety nut. Why do I drive it? Because it's fun to drive and easy to modify. I try to prevent anyone in my family (except my bro) from driving/riding in it. I don't really place much value on my own life (sounds rather sad, I know). If I take the GF out, I usually take the TL-S when possible. I object to my parents driving my car. Our 2 other cars are the TL Type-S (dad's), and a Honda Odyssey (mum's). The both get good safety ratings, and feature good amounts of active and passive safety. So, as far as I am concerned, in a city that must have hundreds to thousands of 4-way intersections, I would rather that we own vehicles that feature ample passive safety.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

If you get flat out T-boned in the driver's side door, you didn't scan the cross street for traffic.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

It is said that the passenger airbag will not deploy unless there is more than 70 lbs in that seat. Riceeater, did yours deploy?


----------



## Sweetride01 (Nov 7, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> If you get flat out T-boned in the driver's side door, you didn't scan the cross street for traffic.


Must you make me post an image?









These intersections are everywhere around here. Are you trying to tell me you are always scanning all 6 cross lanes, 3-5 secs after the light goes green???


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Sweetride01 said:


> Must you make me post an image?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't start moving till I'm sure everyone is stopped or stopping. I've never been broadsided either. My dad taught me to do that when he taught me how to drive. He told me the couple of seconds it costs would save my life some day. I'm not sure it has but one day it will pay off. He worked in an area where people would routinely run lights.


----------



## YoungerJR (Dec 23, 2004)

** GTO SAFETY STATEMENT **​
I have accidently crash tested my GTO last Thursday for anyone interested in how well they hold up in an accident. I was headed south on I-95 and was merging onto I-295 here in Jacksonville, FL and as I was merging into the middle lane on I-95 toward I-295 the car Hydroplaned. As the car Hydroplaned it did a 360 right in the middle of 6pm traffic on I-95 came back around clockwise and the driver's side rear hit the concrete meadian guard rail at 55 MPH then the car swung around counter clockwise back on to I-95 and then the left front corner tagged the same concrete median guard rail at 25MPH and then came to a rest there. Now there is no official goverment crash test here but since the car did not sustain a direct hit to the front bumper the air bag did not release, I was wearing my seat belt and I have no scratches or broken bones. They did take me to the hospital to have a catscan/xray done because of the lower back pain I had that evening but other than the lower back pain I am good. Now my car is sad and lonely sitting in the body shop waiting to be repaired, but to me that was no small accident and there's nothing that is any harder than a concrete median guard rail. As I was saying though my car is sitting in the body shop sad awaiting a $10,000 injection from progressive and GM parts. Any Safetey Questions now?

Ryan


----------

